# one day course on the Personal Insolvency Bill



## Brendan Burgess (9 Aug 2012)

* Northside Community Law & Mediation Centre Course: Easy Guide to the Personal Insolvency Bill, Thursday 6 September, Dublin *

   This course is an introduction to the  Bill and the legal mechanisms through which borrowers can reach  arrangements with their creditors on their debts which may involve  writing off some of that debt. The aim of the course is to provide  participants with an understanding of the practicalities of the Bill.
 This one day course is aimed at information providers and advocates involved in assisting people with debt issues. 
*Date: *Thursday 9 September 2012
*Venue*: Northside Civic Centre in Coolock, Dublin 17, Conference Room 1 on the ground floor
*Time: *10am - 4pm
*No. Participants: *20
*Cost:* €100 per  participants (a deposit of €40 is required to secure a place and this is  non refundable). Members of the Law centre receive a 20% reduction.
*Tea & Coffee will be supplied in the morning; lunch is not provided*
*To book a place please contact Ros in Northside Community Law Centre on 8477807 or email rpalmer@nclc.ie*


----------

